# 11 yrs old Nina



## Débora Holcman (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello! First time using this platform. So, My 11yrs old Golden Girl Nina has cancer on her tail. It's getting big and we just arrived from the vet, she said we have 2 options: Go to surgery to remove her tail and hope for the best recovery from anesthesia, etc... Or we just "wait' and no surgery. The cancer may grow, in months or years (??) and she could have more time around us. She is not in pain, she is just bothered about that ball on her tail... she leaks sometimes and we see blood... I am lost, crying and do not know what to do... Surgery and tail amputation on a 11 yrs old or let's just wait to "see what happens" because she is not in pain right now?? :crying:


----------



## Débora Holcman (Aug 9, 2018)

*11 yrs old Nina has Cancer*

Duplicate post-duplicate threads merged into one


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry about Nina's diagnosis. I'm not sure what I would do in your situation. Neither choice is great. Both my previous Goldens were about 12.5 when they died. Did the vet say how much pain there would be in a tail amputation? I know it is so very hard to even think about losing your dog. Spoil her as much as you can now.


----------



## Débora Holcman (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for your response! So, she said if we go with the amputation Nina will be on medicine for 2 weeks, she will need to be assistance 24/7 in order not to touch the area, probably she will need to use that thing around her neck so she can't reach it (sorry do not remember the name). It'll be a lot more discomfort for her the recovery then what she's feeling right now...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Good luck.


----------

